# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  DIY - Dự ớn của CBNN

## CKD

Cái này không biết phải gọi là máy gì... hehe, do gia công giúp CBNN nên gọi là dự ớn của CBNN vậy.

* Tôn 10-12mm chấn góc
* Khoan tay & taro 100%




Bắt em iu lao động khổ sai.. chân yếu tay mềm mà phải phay sắt vượt khổ


Kết quả cũng thấy bóng chứ bộ  :Wink: 




Lắp ray, lắp vít, lắp bệ




Thêm motor




Thử tải, thử lực nâng. Cám ơn chú ahdvip đã mạo hiểm làm tải cho em nó thử  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CBNN, culitruong, Khoa C3, Khongnickname, kimtan, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

trời không chọn ai, chọn cái ông Đức này thử tải, ông đu cây đu đủ còn không gãy nữa là. Thấy quá trình lắp ráp của CKD có nhiều bì quyết trong đó, bật bí cho anh em biết đi.

----------


## CKD

Kaka.. có CKD lên thử tải nữa.. chắc cũng được 70kg đó đại ca. Nhưng lúc đó do chú ahdvip chộp ảnh,.. nếu chú có ảnh thì bổ xung ảnh giúp anh nhé.

Nhìn chung do trang bị thiếu thốn nên khi gia công phải giấu nhiều bí kíp lắm lắm.. nội việc cnc ngoại khổ cũng là cả 1 bài toán đấy... làm sao cho 2 lần gia công, đạt dung sai như mong muốn. Cái này nói đến rất dài dòng tóm tắt lại là gồm mấy yếu tố sau: kiên nhẫn, đo, so, chêm, lock, ướm v.v...

Sau khi thực hiện thì lắp ray vit vào, lock ốc, đẩy tới đẩy lui bằng tay Ok, thấy không vướng chổ nào. Vậy tự kết luận dung sai gia công ở mức độ chấp nhận được hehe. Em không dám nói gia công chính xác vì sợ bác nào hỏi chính xác bi nhiêu thì em bó hand.

----------


## culitruong

Mấy thằng này chảnh quá ha đại ca Nam. 10 ly mà hắn gọi là tôn.

----------


## CBNN

> Mấy thằng này chảnh quá ha đại ca Nam. 10 ly mà hắn gọi là tôn.


yes về khiêng muốn gãy lưng bác ợ .NHìn hình nó mới quá , jờ nó sét nẹt rùi .

----------


## Nam CNC

Em thì không gọi là tôn đâu bác CULI em gọi là máng xối ( máng heo luôn ), cái " tôn " này mà lợp mái chắc sập nhà.

   @ CKD, 2 lần gia công.... khó nghĩ thiệt, chắc nhờ tới cặp ray lắp trên bàn máy hả? chắc kết hợp với eboxy cho chuẩn men luôn... còn việc lắp ráp mượt hay không mượt thì anh không nhức đầu.
--- mới nhìn kỹ hình lại, thấy có cây nhôm kỹ thuật làm điểm tựa, vẫn chưa hiểu làm sao giữ được độ phẳng ta.... cha nội này nhiều bí kíp thế!!!

----------


## culitruong

Thật ra cái giải pháp chấn "tôn" của hắn về mặt kết cấu thì thông minh vô cùng.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ở quê em, ra hàng hỏi mua thép tấm dày 20mm họ nghĩ 1 lúc hỏi lại là tôn 20mm hả, mới ngớ ra.

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái vụ này là bí mật công nghệ đóa...

----------


## ahdvip

tự nhiên thấy nhức đầu thì ra là đang có người nói xấu mình trên này. Tìm mà chưa ra đc bức hình của anh CKD

----------

